# Can't change my phone number at UBER?



## Schulz (Nov 25, 2014)

Starting to get an itchy feeling about this company. I signed up, but haven't activated my account to drive yet, as I haven't sent all of my documents, because I don't have an approved vehicle. I have been getting hammered by Uber bots that keep spamming my phone with text messages to complete the application. I can't find any way to change my number so I won't get this Uberspam. I emailed support. But in looking for how to change my number, I found a page that says Uber makes it hard to ever delete an account.

Uber, you are making me as sick as AOL used to make me when I tried to cancel service.


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

I heard if you reply to a text with STOP it shuts off the text bots. Might be bs.


----------



## Schulz (Nov 25, 2014)

http://www.businessinsider.com/ubers-spam-text-messaging-problem-2014-12

Lawsuits are being filed at the FTC to stop Uber spam. I used to have a spam-free life and now Uber is spamming me after I joined in good faith.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Reply "stop". One word stops texts.

"Start" gets them coming again


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Reply "stop". One word stops texts.
> 
> "Start" gets them coming again


Reply "Surge" and it doubles them.


----------



## Schulz (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks will reply stop. Stupid me. Smart to find this forum though. Learned to only work in a market that isn't oversaturated with drivers. Might drive in OKC.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Take a lil penicillin, and wrap it up next time, no more itch no more burn.


----------

